# Easter weekend flatheads



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, the flathead fever got me this past weekend ,so I had to go look for a cure . I went sunday night and caught 1 flathead around 18 lbs. ,and 1 channel cat around12 lbs. I went back monday night and only caught 1 flathead ,but it was 34 lbs. I"ll try to post the pictures later . It will be my first time trying to post pics so no promises on the pics.


----------



## penn850 (Mar 21, 2013)

been wanting to catch some cats want bait rigs and where should i go to catch them not asking for honey holes


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

penn850 said:


> been wanting to catch some cats want bait rigs and where should i go to catch them not asking for honey holes


 If you are wanting to catch flatheads use live bream ,suckers ,or large shiners. As for as where to fish , I like to fish around log jams or sumerged trees. I don"t like fishing for them in areas with a strong current, I like a little current but not much.


----------



## penn850 (Mar 21, 2013)

Alright thanks for the info i normal saltwater fish


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its that time of the year, lets see"em...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Here they are


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, there are some BIG ones being caught this spring.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

That's a beast good job man!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Kill all them flathead they r eating my bass


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice haul


----------

